# Moose Was Attacked



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Weather permitting, Jerry takes Moose, our Great Pyrenees for a walk every morning. This morning they had barely gotten onto the side walk and Moose was attacked by the dog that lives acorns the street. Now, here is the kicker. Moose was 115 pounds at his last weigh-in. that dog would do good to weigh 25--Jerry said more like 15. It is a mutt and runs loose all the time. Has had several close calls with cars, including ours.

Well, Moose just grabbed him, tossed him to the side and right on with his walking down the sidewalk. Moose is bred to take on bears, mountain ions, whatever threatens his flock. He could have made mincemeat out of that little dog with one bit. Instead, the dog might as well have been a mosquito as far as Moose was concerned. Hose people would keep the dog in their house or yard. Other dogs might not look upon being attacked like Moose did.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I bet the little dog was intact too... got lucky running into Moose, bet next dog be tries that on won't be so understanding. Really boils down to irresponsible owners.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I was walking KC once late at night. At that time KC was an intact male. Suddenly another dog (a golden retriever) came running full speed dragging a tie out chain and the stake for the chain which had been pulled from the ground. The offending dog caught both of us by surprise aggressively without warning grabbing KC by the fur between the shoulder blades and taking KC to the ground with his momentum, aggression and surprise. I immediately dropped KC's leash so as not to inhibit his ability to defend himself or escape the attack. KC came running at me with terror in his eyes and lots of the white of his eyes showing as his fur was stretched across his head as he was dragging the other dog who had not relinquished his bite. I stomped and yelled at the other dog who let go and ran off as fast as he had run in. I immediately regained KC's leash. KC was standing tall and proud at the end of the leash barking triumphantly at his retreating adversary. It was like KC was yelling, "Come on back if you want some more of me!". KC felt that he had won the fight because the other dog retreated although KC never mounted any defense that I could determine besides scrambling for me and maybe getting hair in the other dog's throat. KC was very happy and claimed alpha dog status for his victory. KC glanced at me as if to say, "You see how scared he is of me?!" I never found out who the other dog belonged to nor did I ever see the other dog again.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

That little guy didn't know who he was dealing with. He's lucky Moose was easy on him. We have the same problem here with a loose dog, in this case a Cocker Spaniel. Owner is a nice guy but clueless. They live just on the corner, narrow, windy road and I don't know why he hasn't been hit by a car. He wanders the whole neighbourhood and is often at the park. People at the park think he's a stray. I think he's been taken home a few times by well meaning strangers. And still he wanders.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Love that he was able to eliminate the threat and not over exert his strength. Good job, Moose. I would pay to see a video of that! It would go really well in a movie.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Good boy Moose!!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Good job Moose! "Be gone, you little flea!"


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Panana Rob, love the story of KC. Dogs can be so darn funny. I wish I had been with Jerry and Moose. Jerry is still laughing about it. Jerry normally walks Moose after church on Sunday, but took him early this morning. No sight of that little dog.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Good job Moose!!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Awesome job Moose. Just tossed him aside like a gnat and left it at that. That's the sign of a confident dog.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha good boy Moose!!

I used to take my boy Derek to my mother's house, who has a little black and tan jack russell. The jack would constantly jump up to nip Derek's ears, and just be annoyingly relentless about it. Derek used walk away from her, or try to sit on her, and just be very submissive about it. But one day he turned to her and did the biggest snarl/bark into her face. This boy NEVER barks. The JRT never went near him again after that, I was so proud of my boy, but just wish he'd stand up for himself a bit quicker next time, he really waited until he absolutely had to!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He really is such a good boy. The lady behind us has several dogs as she fosters for the little local rescue. Has had as many as a dozen dogs, plus 2 cockers of her own. Right now all she has are dogs that probably weigh no more than 40 pounds, most much less. Not even sure how many are back there. But someone they know when we open the patio door and re at the fence yipping before Moose and Sophie even gets out.

Moose barks back, his deep bark. Sophie pay no attention what so ever to all those yipping dog. On our left there are 3 or 4 Chihuahua, not sure how many they av3e now. Also have a deaf Boston Terrie3r. They yip so much company has asked us how we stand it. Guess we have just gotten use to them. Two small dogs on our right also.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Gotta love Moose. Any person or dog with that name you gotta love. And Moose handled that attack as anybody dog or person would with that name. He is a credit to his moniker.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

His former owners, who named him Moose, are from up Wisconsin or Minnesota, can't believe I forget which. Anyway, on vacation up there they bought this sign BEWARE OF ATTACK MOOSE and put it on their front door. when they decided to move back home and operate a Bed And Breakfast and knew that was no place for a big, barking dog, they turned him back in to the Texas Great Pyrenees Rescue, but fostered him until either he was adopted, or they moved. 

We adopted him a couple of days after he was back listed. Anyway, after we adopted him, they sent me that sign and I have it on our front door. People who know Moose get a kick out of it, people who have no idea who/what Moose is wonder what the heck it is all about.


----------

